
We'll never see another $100B technology Vision Fund - imheretolearn
https://www.businessinsider.com/softbank-vision-fund-will-be-first-last-of-its-kind-2020-5
======
throwaway888abc
Love the culture there. Look at their slides:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/softbank-earnings-slides-
pre...](https://www.businessinsider.com/softbank-earnings-slides-presentation-
features-flying-unicorns-valley-of-coronavirus-2020-5)

------
arkis22
...and there was much rejoicing

